# Preferences for P/S Macro ?



## ANOMALY (Oct 19, 2010)

Do you guys have a preference for point and shoot cameras for good macro shots?

I am looking at the Nikon P100 and L110...


----------



## Markw (Oct 19, 2010)

Dont waste your money, honestly.

If you choose to, however, there are alot of cameras that take wonderful macro shots. The thing is, they have to be taken at their widest focal length, and if that happens to be 8mm, or whatever crazy number the PSs get now, that leaves for a large DOF. This means when youre taking a picture of a spider or similar, everything behind it will not be in focus, but it will not be too blurred at all either. PSs can get you close, but cant do exactly the same job as a true macro lens. Not even close. Id you must get one, both Nikon and Canon make great cameras for the job..but you have to basically sit the camera atop whatever it is that you are shooting. It will litterally look like this or closer all the time:

Nikon D90
Sigma 105mm F/2.8 EX DG Macro







Mark


----------



## ANOMALY (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks Mark...

Maybe I should have mentioned that most of my macro shots will be for innate objects, watches, that won't get spooked or move... 

Which Canon or Nikon would you recommend, P/S wise?


----------



## Dao (Oct 20, 2010)

The Canon G series is quite good for macro shots and you can pair it with the Raynox DCR-250.

To see some samples, you can search "g11 Raynox" in flickr.com.


----------



## ANOMALY (Oct 20, 2010)

Dao said:


> The Canon G series is quite good for macro shots and you can pair it with the Raynox DCR-250.
> 
> To see some samples, you can search "g11 Raynox" in flickr.com.




I was looking at a G11 last night at bestbuy...good info!


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Oct 20, 2010)

You might look into finding a Sony DSC-R1. I used one fairly effectively for quite a while. It has a macro mode, shoots RAW, nice, big APS-C sized sensor and a Carl Zeiss zoom lens. Sony doesnt offer them anymore but Im sure you could pick one up used or maybe "new, old stock".

Its a GREAT all-in-one unit. And barely qualifies as a p/s IMO. I still keep mine as a back up in case of emergency.

Edit: taken with said Sony.


----------



## ANOMALY (Oct 20, 2010)

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> You might look into finding a Sony DSC-R1. I used one fairly effectively for quite a while. It has a macro mode, shoots RAW, nice, big APS-C sized sensor and a Carl Zeiss zoom lens. Sony doesnt offer them anymore but Im sure you could pick one up used or maybe "new, old stock".
> 
> Its a GREAT all-in-one unit. And barely qualifies as a p/s IMO. I still keep mine as a back up in case of emergency.
> 
> Edit: taken with said Sony.




Looking for one now Ark...thanks again!


----------



## Markw (Oct 20, 2010)

The thing I find hard with having to be that close to your subject is lighting and not having your shadow in it.  This could very easily become a problem even with innate objects.

Mark


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Oct 20, 2010)

^^ ya.  

Edit:  The DSC-R1 will use Sony's flashes (including a ringlight.)


----------



## ANOMALY (Oct 20, 2010)

Maybe this will be hard to answer w/o actually handling the cameras, but why can Nikon L110 focus closer to the watch dial than the P100 can....?

P100 - 26x zoom NIKKOR; 4.6-120mm (equivalent with 35mm [135] format picture  angle: 26-678mm); f/2.8-5; Digital zoom: up to 4x (35mm [135] format  picture angle: 2712mm)

L110 - 15x zoom NIKKOR; 5.0-75.0mm (35mm [135] format picture angle: 28-420mm);  f/3.5-5.4; Digital zoom: up to 4x (35mm [135] format picture angle:  1680mm)

If this is a dumb question, forgive my NEWBNESS...


----------



## Dao (Oct 20, 2010)

I saw a lot of G series macro shots in the past in PTON.

Here some of them.

G12 and Raynox close up lens - Canon Digital Photography Forums
G12 and Raynox close up lens - Canon Digital Photography Forums
What is you G11 wearing today - a bit of fun... - Canon Digital Photography Forums


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Oct 21, 2010)

ANOMALY said:


> Maybe this will be hard to answer w/o actually handling the cameras, but why can Nikon L110 focus closer to the watch dial than the P100 can....?
> 
> P100 - 26x zoom NIKKOR; 4.6-120mm (equivalent with 35mm [135] format picture angle: 26-678mm); f/2.8-5; Digital zoom: up to 4x (35mm [135] format picture angle: 2712mm)
> 
> ...


 

Focus distance has nothing to do with lens focal length (mm).  It is a seperate/independant charastic.


----------

